# Beginning of week 3 in flower (I think they are going to be okay)



## TheNukeHead (Jul 25, 2021)

Well I've had a few issues that I have worried myself over for the last couple of weeks, but everything seems to be back on track. I wanted to thank you guys again for answering my stupid questions and helping me out with the lights, deficiency  issues and insect problems. You ease my mind and it is making me a better grower. As you can see the Master Kush may have been stunted a bit but is bouncing back quickly. The Pineapple Chuck has never had any problems and is doing very well too. As I am keeping those up to date who care. here are some photos from today.

Master Kush (left) Pineapple Chuck (right)


----------



## Tropical Sativa Man (Jul 26, 2021)

lookin like goodness


----------



## JoseyWales (Jul 26, 2021)

TheNukeHead said:


> Well I've had a few issues that I have worried myself over for the last couple of weeks, but everything seems to be back on track. I wanted to thank you guys again for answering my stupid questions and helping me out with the lights, deficiency  issues and insect problems. You ease my mind and it is making me a better grower. As you can see the Master Kush may have been stunted a bit but is bouncing back quickly. The Pineapple Chuck has never had any problems and is doing very well too. As I am keeping those up to date who care. here are some photos from today.
> 
> Master Kush (left) Pineapple Chuck (right)
> View attachment 275960
> ...


What are you feeding them?


----------



## TheNukeHead (Jul 26, 2021)

JoseyWales said:


> What are you feeding them?


Just Advanced base nutrients and Advanced Sensi Cal Mag. I feed every other time I water. So just water yesterday.


----------



## TheNukeHead (Aug 1, 2021)

Week 4 of flower ( Master Kush & Pineapple Chuck)
					

The Chunk is getting so frosty. And the smell and the coloring it's living up to her name




					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------

